# What do think about this brand ?



## SULTANDDR (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey guys and girls ... how are you all ?

I will get my two DDR puppies in one week from now , and i started to buy them every necessary stuff they might need . I went to the veterinarian to with him what to feed my puppy and he highly recommended this brand of food . it was first time to see chicken with aloe vera is that possible to feed pups ?

SCHESIR cat & dog - Solo presso i negozi specializzati. 

I will be grateful if help me with best food to feed my pups


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

It is definitly not a good idea to have 2 puppies at one time.

Iraised 2 Lab/Chow/Rott/Border Collie mixes. They were siblings, I was out of school and I only worked a couple of hours a week so I had a ton of time to spend with them. 

It was EXTREMELY difficult. It was the hardest thing ever, it was twice the bites, twice the potty accidents, twice the effort, twice the amount of money, twice the training. When one was sleeping the other one was ready to play. When one was calm and relaxed the other one was running around. Every 20 minutes one of them had to go out to potty. One puppy caught on to tricks and training fast while the other one was slower and required more time and more training.

They were very closely bonded to each other, I didn't exist while they were together. I think it was unfair to them, they both deserved to have me all to themselves while they were puppies and they had to share me. 

I would never get 2 puppies at the same time again. 

When they get older you will have 2 seniors at the same time and that can be very expensive not to mention that they could pass away within months of each other and that will cause you twice the heartbreak.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I can't see any info on the food itself. It's important to watch the calcium level- it should be under 2% for large breed puppies.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

nothing wrong with Aloe Vera . Since it has recently been made available to me I was thinking of including it in my probiotics product. If you want to add aloe vera there are many drinks available at your local asian market , or health food store. I always use North American grown product . 
I have no idea how expensive this food is that your vet is promoting. Can't be cheap. Might be good. Better option might be to visit the local butcher or grocer and feed the pups a raw diet. There are lots of raw feeding groups and forums including folks on this one that can give you assistance. Books you may want to give a read are a basic but very good primer, Kymythy Shulze , Billinghurst -- Lonsdale (Billinghurst's peer / friend and competitor) .

Two pups at once. Wow . I don't think you will get the same outcome as if you took ONE. They will chum with each other and make it harder for you to get that bond and connection that you need for work. I don't place two pups from the same litter -- only dogs held back for future service and then they are treated and separated as if they are the only dog -- they don't run or play with each other.
I would recommend your pick pup now , and in a year then get another. 

Having two pups going through the same stages, needs, demands is more than twice the work and the pay off is less than one half in satisfaction. 

Just think twins, compared to kids spaced 3 , 4 years apart.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It's hard to tell from clicking around their website, but it looks like these are canned wet foods? If so, you're really better off choosing a good bagged kibble (crunchy food). The moist canned foods aren't as good for their teeth; a dog fed only on canned food can quickly develop tooth decay. Also, feeding a GSD on canned food alone can quickly get _extremely_ expensive because of the amount they'd have to eat.


----------



## SULTANDDR (Jan 31, 2011)

guyyyyyyyyyyyyys u scared me my heart start shaking . the idea of getting two pups is that the procedures in where i live is so hard and difficult because of that i decide to get two pups in the same time. and i got a very great deal from one of the famous DDR breeder in Germany and he is AMAZING guy.and i am a single guy so they will be my babies, i work from 8am till 5 pm then i have the rest of the day free so i think they gonna own my time as well. i have read about everything about the dogs but whats confusing me the most is the feeding part. 

got question 
the perfect way of their home to be Separate or together ? 

Sultan


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I would seperate them. They should have their own cages so they learn to be seperated from eachother. I might even go as far as to crate them in seperate rooms. JMHO


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

separate . Then when you get home put them outside in separate kennels - even if it is a 6 x 6 . Let them stretch and relieve themselves. Then take one out and play/work. Then change and do the other.

So where and what did you get . Is it possible to get an older pup from the same breeder , a youth? 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## SULTANDDR (Jan 31, 2011)

after a deep consideration and thinking i decide to get one puppy for the main time. thank you guys for advising me about that . and for the food im going with Royal Canin as long as the breeder recommended to me and it available in Saudi Arabia.


Carmspack . i think the puppy i supposed to get she still available with them . yes u can contact them East German Kennel you will really enjoy with them . ive been looking for DDR pups since 5 months ago over all the world i spent to much time sending emails looking the websites but Mr.Werner and his son they were the nicest people ive talk with


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks Sultanddr - that was very decent of you to let me know about the available pup.

You did good . This is a kennel that I dealt with just this past Nov. You are right about Werner and Michael Shulz. I did get 2 pups from the C litter, East German Kennel Como vom Parchimer Land - German shepherd dog

The male is Como , the female is Chiba .

The Schulz's got it right. I specifically asked not for the hardest one or the sportiest one -- I wanted deep down strong confidence, and intelligence -- . Como was pick male, Chiba was second female to a female that the Schulz's kept back for themselves.

These are for a breeding programme if things continue as they are and the orthopedics are correct.

I wish I had the luxury of just one single dog -- two the same age is like three , not two. Lots of work and time. But I know what I am in for and when you already work so long and so hard , you just keep on rolling.

I think you will get a lot of satisfaction with just one pup. Then in a year or so go back to Parchimer Land and see what they have.

by the way I don't see any listing for a litter beyond Parchimer Lands C litter. What did you get??

all the best luck
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## SULTANDDR (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Carmen 

I am so much obsessed about the dogs, especially the DDR is really really fascinating me as well. so i thought its to much fun to have two dogs in the same time, but after u wrote to me like u opened a third eye in my brain as beginner in keeping GSD for real. so what makes me love Mr.Werner and Michael they welcomed my idea and they fully understand what i wasnt aware about. I think i would not go to another breeder after dealing with Parchimer land even if its takes to wait a year.



My baby is D litter and i named him Drago. 


what do you think Carmen about Royal Canin ? in their website i saw a special dry for GSD called ( German Shepherd puppy 30 ) but my bad luck i couldnt find it here in Saudi Arabia so i think i will go with regular


----------

